
Google censoring search autocomplete results for “crooked hillary” - ddorian43
https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4m7x18/looks_like_someone_had_a_chat_with_google_recently/
======
curiousgal
Please don't. This sub has ruined my Reddit experience, I can't even begin to
imagine seeing it all over HN.

~~~
ddorian43
It looks real to me, we don't have to censor them too.

------
chillacy
Or maybe their autosuggest algorithms aren't picking it up because of low
search volume, low conversion, or whatever factors they use for model
training? That's not much proof of a censorship conspiracy.

